# Today's shoot



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I must first admit, today was the most fun day of shooting I have ever had. Catherine and Josh were so much fun to be around and so excited and enthused about having these pictures made and about their upcoming wedding, it was like a breath of fresh air just being with them. Ah to be 23 years old again.

It was so much fun and I was so into it that I ended up with over 350 images. Now I have to go through them all. I forgot about that part of this deal I have started going through them and so far have been very happy with the results for the most part. I do believe they will be very happy as well once I get them all done, transferred to disk, and make up their slideshow/photobook. That will take me a while I'm sure. Anyway, I am posting a few that I have already done and would like to know if you think they will be happy with them or if I need to do something different with them first. You are my sounding board so let me know what you think. I am pooped for now though and have to stop for the night. It has been a very long day. Thanks for looking. James


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i have goosebumps. what a gorgeous couple and what gorgeous photos!

i wasn't too fussed about the angled background on that first photo and then realised that it echoed Catherine's blouse colour. as soon as i figured that i loved it.

as for the rest... well, i have goosebumps. stunning.

i am so glad you had great fun doing this shoot James. you go man. you are good!

rosesm


----------



## CBFISHER (Oct 11, 2005)

*Great Photos*

Gator,
Those are some awsome phots. Keep us posted.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great shots. Every one of them, but I really like that last one.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Those look good to me!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see more. Hold on I think you posted another one let me go look. 
Great job, James!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Great job!! I love the interaction in #1. It does seem a bit warm and dark to me, though.

Theyll be happy with these!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm getting through them a bit slow but getting there nonetheless. Thanks Christie. You are right. That first one was a bit warm. Here's a redo that I think is better. That's what happens when my old eyes sit at the monitor for too long.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, remembering that the printed shots might pick up different tones than your computer monitor's screen..I'd print these few shots right now and do some comparing.. screen versus printed product.

You might find that you are brightening or darkening etc. and aren't really going to have to do that with all of the finished prints.

They all look great and I am sure the kids will be very happy. On #4, I have a little feeling that cropping the right side off just a fraction would bring it better into balance, but I am talking a very little here. regards, and job well done, Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

James, what is the final print size going to be?

I seem to struggle with that when I crop my images. Sometimes if I crop it to 8x10 size, then I get chastized for not cropping it more, but I can't do it and get a legitimate 8x10 size. Does that make any sense at all? I guess it just takes practice.

Your pics look good. 
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I am trying very hard not to crop these at all. I have cropped a few just to give some nice close-up views but I am leaving the original as is. As for prints, I do not know what they are going to want, if anything. If they want me to prepare some for print, I will. I have been having some issues getting prints right through the lab I use. I will probably just have some proofs made first and then see what adjustments are needed for anything they may want to get. Of course I will probably be hitting up fishphoto and Rusty and all of the other print gurus when that time comes.

I also went back and reprocessed all of the images I had processed already. Just as Christie noticed, they were too warm and the skin tones were not right. I think I have that all corrected now and am continuing on with the process. My monitor is recently profiled usind the Spyder II colorimeter. If I have learned anything from this process, what I thought was a good price to charge was definitely TOO LOW That's my own fault though. I just need to get a better, more logical workflow for projects like this and use the batch processing capabilities of PS for doing things like adjusting white balance temps and sharpening in multiple images shot under the same conditions rather than going through all of them one at a time. I need to learn how to create and use Actions. I'm such a newb. I'm getting there though and learning all the way.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

LIGHTROOM = easy workflow!!!!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

looks much better!! '

I might lighten the eye area in both of them for that image, also. I would probably do a curves layer mask, invert the mask, and then pain in the eye area at a low opacity to lessen the shadows  

Pricing too low was a mistake I had to learn from as well


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

my3peas said:


> I would probably do a curves layer mask, invert the mask, and then pain in the eye area at a low opacity to lessen the shadows


Yeah, that's what I was going to say....


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Once I figure out how to do that I probably will give it a try. There is so much I have yet to learn in PS it's rediculous. I'm doing some on-line stuff at Kelby Training and that's helping some. 
Here are a couple more I like from this shoot. I am still working on the images in my free time at night. I should be all finished by this weekend.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

#2 in msg 15 is a classic! Rich


----------

